# Tank Trade Condition Question



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey ppl
Since i wont need my 40 gall sump ive found trade for 90 gall tank , which would be perfect for my 5 reds..
On picture guy sent me , trim has crack on top and bottom . Trim isnt expensive itself and changing it wont be problem since i will re-silicone tank anyways (done plenty of tanks) but could i leave bottom without changing it and just do 2 glass braces on top ? Silicone and glass have strong bonds but once ill set this tank i dont want to move it for years..

Well see picture and give me ideas....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

While you are doing it, I would replace both of the trim pieces... If you dont do the bottom, inject it with a strong 2 part epoxy.

If you want to glass brace the top, you will likely have to do a euro style and that might not hold because of the thin glass used in most tanks.

Best bet is order some black ones for top and bottom and do them when you reseal.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

might get brace for bottom $18 from glasscages , and do euro bracing on top...


----------

